# My Baby



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I am pleased to report that my baby cockatiel, Peanut, is doing really well. She is just over 5 weeks old now and getting stuck into weaning mode.
It is thanks to a lot of wonderful advice on this forum that we have managed to hand rear Peanut to this stage and she is developing fabulously.
I've ordered her cage so probably from next week she can sit in that during the day and just go into her brooder at night to sleep until she is fully weaned. She is such a little character so I can't wait for her to be able to sit with us in the lounge.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Well I am pleased to report that my baby cockatiel, Peanut, is doing really well. She is just over 5 weeks old now and getting stuck into weaning mode.
> It is thanks to a lot of wonderful advice on this forum that we have managed to hand rear Peanut to this stage and she is developing fabulously.
> I've ordered her cage so probably from next week she can sit in that during the day and just go into her brooder at night to sleep until she is fully weaned. She is such a little character so I can't wait for her to be able to sit with us in the lounge.


Thats good.... now can we see some piccys please...


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah defo wheres the pics lol x


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

I have put some early photos of Peanut in my profile. I took one last night on my phone so I will try to upload that, it might not be very clear though


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

I have attached a picture of Peanut trying cauliflower at the weekend


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh. My. God! If that isn't the cutest thing I have seen in a long time. But then I love cockatiels!

I am glad that Peanut is doing so well.


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks. She loves peas and sweetcorn too. I have tried her with banana but she tends to just flick that everywhere :lol:


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Peanut is gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

I must admit, I can't belive we have managed it. I am totally inexperienced and was never expecting any of my adult 'tiel's eggs to hatch. They have been persistent layers for quite some time now but until Peanut, they never had a successful clutch. It is a shame they rejected her but it does mean that Peanut is totally tame and charming around people.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

im so glad to hear that Peanut is doing well. i remember reading the first post about her on here where you didnt know what to do! so happy for you that it worked out well in the end. our little Sponge is a hand reared baby and she loves her cuddles and kisses!


----------



## Cloody (Aug 24, 2009)

That might just be the cutest thing I have ever seen!

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks, she is such a sweetie. She sits on my shoulder whenever she can and chatters away to me


----------

